# 2006 Keystone Outback 31Rqs



## petrel (Jan 1, 2016)

2006 Keystone Outback 31RQS, It needs some work, but it's an awesome trailer! We are selling a highly sought after 31RQS bunkhouse, Sydney Edition. It includes: queen bedroom in front, 4 bunks in rear, booth dinette, deluxe cabinets, ducted a/c (new unit in 2014), fiberglass exterior, microwave, outside cooktop and shower, awning, 2 huge pass through compartments, gas/electric water heater, large pop out allows for huge living area, and more. It *does* have water damage in the bunkhouse and in the front storage compartment. There are some cosmetic issues as well (the front is delaminating, a fan/vent unit is busted, and there is a soft spot by the front door). All of these things can be fixed by someone who has more carpentry skills than we do. The NADA value ranges from $14,885 to $17,950. Please e-mail if you need any additional information or would like to schedule a time to take a look. It is in the Cosner's Corner area in Fredericksburg, VA. asking $7,000.00

photos coming soon or please see our add on rvtrader


----------



## petrel (Jan 1, 2016)

Sold.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

That was fast. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cngrats on the quick sale...


----------

